# poor glossostigma growth



## aquaallways (Dec 10, 2010)

hi guys

i have posted the image of my glossostigma and i wanted to know can any one tell me what is the problem what is the actual deficiency. because i have planted glossostigma back in january its almost 2 months now. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/shriraj.kulkarni/Photo#5582292419796755170


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Fertz? Lighting? Are you running CO2? It seems also that you have some algae going there!? I can't really tell, can you get a closer picture?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

If you are running co2, you might want to try to balance it with lighting, but yeah, like Alex said, are you using co2, etc?


----------



## aquaallways (Dec 10, 2010)

this is my tank specification.

2.5feet (l) 1feet(b) 21(inch)(h) 33gallon
2*36 watt PLL and 1*36 watt CFL 
pressurized CO2 (2bps) with ceramic diffuser
Additives like KNO3, K2SO4,MGSO4.

i do use co2. but how do i balance lighting and co2 is there any technic.

https://picasaweb.google.com/shriraj.kulkarni/Photo#


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

... Filtration? How many GPH is you filter. Lighting is about right almost 3 W /G, how long are you running it? I see some healthy grows! And also some algae ( seems to be the problem ). I had a glosso carpet that took a while to grown ( now I have dwarf baby tears, I'll post pics later ), something that works for me is the ADA Iron bottom (large), i'll break the sticks ( about 2" long) into smaller pieces and stick it around the plants (I use long tweezers for this), this stuff works great!
You never mentioned how are you dosing your fertz, any trace elements? Remember too much or none nutrients in you water column " may" cause algae to grow.


----------



## aquaallways (Dec 10, 2010)

I use a 300GPH top filter. i run the lights for 10-11 hrs a day. i have prepared diy fertilizer mix solution according to chucks calculator. and want to tell u that i have never used potassium phosphate in my diy fertilizer is it necessary for the plant growth. and i do use micro nutrients i dose micro and macro nutrients every day around 2-3 drops every day.

macro nutrients 
In 600ml of water 
i have added 
66gms of mgso4
11gms of kno3 and

i have added
30gms of k2so4 in 250ml of water.

and one more thing to ask which one is easy to grow is it glossostigma or HC Cuba


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

It may be the size of your substrate wherein your glosso is being staunted to spread easily. Glosso shoots like to crawl under soft substrate like ADA. If yours is a bit heavy, it will need a little more time to spread. This is besides from what the guys have observed .Just my 2 cents.


(and one more thing to ask which one is easy to grow is it glossostigma or HC Cuba)
I would say glosso is easier to grow than hc.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The macro ferts are Nitrogen, Phosphate and Postassium. Your plants need ALL of them. At your light level you need to be dosing them all. You have algae also on your leaves. That is a sure sign that things are not balanced. Glosso usually grows quickly in a good set up and doesn't usually succumb to algae. Glosso is easier than HC. It's easier to keep planted and I think it acclimates to your tank conditions faster.

Your rocks are a little big but the glosso will even grow hanging from a tree if your dosing is correct. Here is my anubias tree with glosso growing in it.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

your problem is 3 fold

1. lighting...a 21" depth and only 3 bulbs 

2. no P (only need a little, though its a Macro) in your fert regimen

3. your substrate is too coarse (something gravel sized would be better) though with 1&2 it will grow like mad

glosso is easier...it doubles like every 2 wks...HC grows fast too (but it needs a fine substrate...and eventually uproots itself (a pain))


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

aquaallways said:


> i have planted glossostigma back in january its almost 2 months now.


judging by the GDA on the rocks, your tank may not have fully cycled yet,
which mean ANY slow growing plant is going to fall victim to algae.


----------



## aquaallways (Dec 10, 2010)

i agree with killacross. i have upgraded my lighting and now using a 70watt metal halide with 36watt compact lighting(PL). i was not adding potassium phosphate earlier can u guys help me out. what is the exact amount of potassium phosphate have to be added daily. i have also changed the gravel now i m using a layer of fine potting soil.

my tank dimensions are
2.5feet (l) 1feet(b) 21(inch)(h) 33gallon


----------

